# Windows 7 and Remote Desktop Connection



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Bit of a long winded post, but please bare with me!

I am getting the following error when a user on our network is trying to access a VPN using RDP. 







Researching this particular error is telling me to delete a registry value at *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESOFTWAREMicrosoftMSLicensing*. It then tells me that if I receive the following error:
_"The remote computer disconnected the session because of an error in the licensing protocol“_
to run the RDP as admin. That does not work either. I cannot remote into the machine and i cannot remote FROM the machine and it was working fine yesterday for the user. There are a total of 3 users RDPing into a remote server that their job requires them to. This one user is the only person having trouble. 

I have called the company whose server they remote into and they are able to log in as this specific user without any issues at all. This user is able to use co workers computers using her login credentials just fine as well. However, if her co workers use her computer with their own credentials they are unable to remote in. 

This leads me to believe that the RDP on this specific users computer is corrupt in some way. Is there any way to fix the RDP within Windows 7 itself? 

Thanks!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 10, 2013)

Have you tried a roll back on the offending pc , that might cure it straight away , , you sound better at networking then me so forgive the simple answer but its what id try.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2013)

Like a system restore?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

I've received that error before and deleting HKLM\Software\Microsoft\MSLicensing followed by a reboot always fixes it for me.

Judging by your troubleshooting it is definitely something on the client side not the server.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 10, 2013)

why not use a program like TeamViewer if it's for private use?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 10, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Like a system restore?



Yeah that's what I was thinking.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 10, 2013)

June 2013 issue of PCWorld, pgs 29-30: "Set up a Safe Virtual Private Network".

pg 30 gives recommendations for TeamViewer and others.

I'm sure you guys are beyond this but thought it might help others.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2013)

Teamviewer isnt an option in this case as the computer that the users have to log into is a third party company. That would have to be up to them and not to us.


----------



## Aquinus (May 10, 2013)

Are you connecting into a Windows server? By default terminal services restricts the number of RDP clients to two users. You have to manually update this in the server manager. Unless people have been playing around with Windows Server and terminal services, I doubt that many people would know this.

I think you're looking for this if you're running Windows Server: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc784146(v=ws.10).aspx#BKMK_TSC

So what you're describing is a configuration issue with the server, not a problem on the client. The error makes this very clear.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Are you connecting into a Windows server? By default terminal services restricts the number of RDP clients to two users. You have to manually update this in the server manager. Unless people have been playing around with Windows Server and terminal services, I doubt that many people would know this.
> 
> I think you're looking for this if you're running Windows Server: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc784146(v=ws.10).aspx#BKMK_TSC



This wouldn't be the issue here since the user can connect to the server using a different machine.

This is definitely a client side issue.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Are you connecting into a Windows server? By default terminal services restricts the number of RDP clients to two users. You have to manually update this in the server manager.
> 
> I think you're looking for this if you're running Windows Server: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc784146(v=ws.10).aspx#BKMK_TSC



It is a Windows server that they are connecting too. Also forgot to mention in my previous post that it isnt for personal use its for business use. So they'd have to pay for the licensing. 

As for the RDP being limited to two users, its never been a problem with them in the past. In fact, there are 3 total IP's that they can remote into and use. As for how many connections are limited per IP, I am unsure. We dont have control over that since it is not our server. I assume since there are 3 IP options to choose from so the users can do their work, each IP is stuck with 2 users per IP.


----------



## Aquinus (May 10, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> This wouldn't be the issue here since the user can connect to the server using a different machine.
> 
> This is definitely a client side issue.



It is if that second machine is making a second connection. It will throw this error only if two users are connected. I don't think you're right and if the user never updated Windows server this would still be the default. I'm very certain that this is it.




CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It is a Windows server that they are connecting too. Also forgot to mention in my previous post that it isnt for personal use its for business use. So they'd have to pay for the licensing.
> 
> As for the RDP being limited to two users, its never been a problem with them in the past. In fact, there are 3 total IP's that they can remote into and use. As for how many connections are limited per IP, I am unsure. We dont have control over that since it is not our server. I assume since there are 3 IP options to choose from so the users can do their work, each IP is stuck with 2 users per IP.



You can always increase the number of connections and find out. It won't hurt anything.

Have these three seperate computers ever been connected to terminal services all at the same time? As in, three active sessions?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> It is if that second machine is making a second connection. It will throw this error only if two users are connected. I don't think you're right and if the user never updated Windows server this would still be the default. I'm very certain that this is it.



It is very obvious from what has been posted that multiple users from multiple machines connect to this server.  He already said there are 3 users RDPing into the server, only one machine has the issue regardless of which of the 3 users is using the machine.  The company that manages the server can also remote into it just fine, so that is 4 users.  Plus everything was working fine yesterday, so unless the company managing the server went in and restricted the number of users and why would they, this is definitely not the issue.

Also, this is only an issue with Server 2003...God I hope they aren't still running Server 2003...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> IYou can always increase the number of connections and find out. It won't hurt anything.
> 
> Have these three seperate computers ever been connected to terminal services all at the same time? As in, three active sessions?



Id have to place a call and have the company do that. Even though they say they are IT over there, I really dont think they are. 

These 3 computers are all actively doing the same workload. Now whether all 3 are on the same IP at any given time, I am unsure. I know for a fact though that 2 of the 3 users this morning were on the same IP and the third couldnt connect to any of the 3 IP's.


----------



## Aquinus (May 10, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Id have to place a call and have the company do that. Even though they say they are IT over there, I really dont think they are.
> 
> These 3 computers are all actively doing the same workload. Now whether all 3 are on the same IP at any given time, I am unsure. I know for a fact though that 2 of the 3 users this morning were on the same IP and the third couldnt connect to any of the 3 IP's.



Forget IPs, it shouldn't impact terminal service licensing. If there are never more than 2 concurrent RDP sessions, I would start by bumping the number of connections. If you have verified that all three machines can connect to RDP concurrently then that's a different story. We're talking about terminal services and only terminal services, because if it has never been changed from the default on the server, that is the first thing you need to try changing.



newtekie1 said:


> It is very obvious from what has been posted that multiple users from multiple machines connect to this server. He already said there are 3 users RDPing into the server, only one machine has the issue regardless of which of the 3 users is using the machine.



He said that three people have been able to connect. He said nothing about all of them at  the same time on different computers only that testing on the working computers does, and not this one. If two machines are always connected the third will always fail with the default connection cap.

Why are you so resistant to changing a single setting? It will tell us very quickly if it is the problem or not and it won't hurt a fly.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2013)

Tried RDPing from problem PC to my machine and it wont connect. It officially seems client side.



> Why are you so resistant to changing a single setting? It will tell us very quickly if it is the problem or not and it won't hurt a fly.



Because I _cant_. Ive stated a few times already that it is not our server.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Why are you so resistant to changing a single setting? It will tell us very quickly if it is the problem or not and it won't hurt a fly.



Well, there are a few reasons.


I know it isn't the problem.
Because changing a single setting could potentially take hours.  I've dealt with companies that run servers like this, they can be a total pain.  If you just call them and ask to change a setting they'll tell you to go fly a kite, that isn't something you can do.  So you have to ask them if it is even possible, then the idiot tech has to get is boss, who as to research what the setting is and get back to you.  Since it is Friday they'll likely just put it off to the side.  You'll call back an hour later and they'll say their still working on it.  You'll be lucky to have the setting changed by Monday.  
This is a company that manages these servers for a living, I would presume, so I'm guessing they know how to configure them properly.
Oh and lastly, if this was the issue it would be giving a totally different error that looked like this:






This _is_ a client side issue.


----------

